# A5 Disassembly



## mbentle2 (Dec 14, 2016)

I took my newer A5 apart for cleaning but could not find a video or diagram for the magazine tube or butt stock internals. The magazine tube I figured out but the spring flew out and I'm worried I might have lost a piece. The pieces I found where the cap, washer, plug and end piece for the feed end, is this all I should have? The butt stock I took off the pad but wasn't sure how to go from there. Anyone know about this? 

Thank you


----------



## PulaskiHunter (Dec 14, 2016)

Sounds like all is there


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 14, 2016)

PulaskiHunter said:


> Sounds like all is there



Ok good. Thanks.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 14, 2016)

Some great videos on Youtube for the A5


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Some great videos on Youtube for the A5



Yeah YouTube is great, I've found videos there on all of the gun except the internals of the butt stock and magazine tube. The rest of it I have found there. If you know a video that has the whole gun please send me a link. 

Thank you


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 15, 2016)

This video will tell you all you will want to know about an A5, if you have the time to watch it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqJ9lk0OUiA


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> This video will tell you all you will want to know about an A5, if you have the time to watch it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqJ9lk0OUiA



Thank you but mine is the new A5 2015 model not the classic.


----------



## trial&error (Dec 22, 2016)

brownells and others have expanded parts views to verify nothing is missing.


----------

